
Why It's OK To Manipulate Google - fogus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/04/why-its-ok-to-manipulate-google.html
======
telemachos
I have no real response to the post, but the book recommendation at the end is
excellent. _To Reign in Hell_ is a great book, and even people who know Steven
Brust's other work never seem to have read it. (It's a more than slightly
idiosyncratic version of the fall of the angels story & back in print within
the last few years, I think, after being out of print since the late 80s/early
90s.)

